# Riding down the Valley of the Lot in France



## philipemorris (29 Jun 2014)

If anyone's interested in ideas for cycling in France, I've just finished a week's ride down the valley of the river Lot in Languedoc-Roussillon and Midi-Pyrenees. It's a wonderful region for cycling and I highly recommend it. 
I've written a blog on the subject. It can be accessed here:
http://gerryotrickcyclist3.wordpress.com/
This is the fifth in a series. Others can be accessed here:
http://philipemorris.wordpress.com/
And here:
http://gerryotrickcyclist.wordpress.com/
And here:
http://gerryotrickcyclist2.wordpress.com/
I did a trip down the Danube in 2013, but the blog is still being worked on.


----------

